# My buddies



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Had four little buddies messing with me as I plowed tonight. They would creep out into the field as i made a round, then see who could hold their ground the longest before running as I neared the end of the field. Quite comical. Easily went on for over an hour. They were also enjoying my freshly sprouted oats in the adjacent field.


----------

